# ZOYA nail polish haul and 3 exclusive color freebies with order



## Barbie2 (Apr 2, 2016)

I got a ton of zoya nail polish I spent 80 dollars on but they are only 10 dollars each and I really like their color selection and freebies they give with every order.They give you free 3 exclusive nail polish colors I got some orange color free, a metallic green color free and a wine color free.

The colors I got :

1. Tinsley

2. Rica

3.Gilda

4.Brooklyn

5.Jesy

6.Charla

7.Adina

8.Rikki

They also gave me a free nail polish remover along with the 3 bonus freebie nail polish exclusives not shown here because they are not yet available online at least I dont think.I havent even really looked at their names much.

these is my fav color thus far



























what do you think ? I got mostly summer / spring colors


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 2, 2016)

Those are beautiful colors @! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Barbie2 (Apr 17, 2016)

I just tried out the zoya nail polish yesterday I wore it for the 1st time.I really liked it the color I had on was the green it was like a mermaid / seafoam  green color with some glitter.It looked really pretty in the sunlight and out of it.Even though I didnt paint my nails perfectly and their were some minor imperfections the color was so pretty I dont think anyone even noticed.


----------



## Daisy Watson (May 30, 2016)

nice color! Do they have gels with the same color? Or popular gels


----------



## Barbie2 (May 30, 2016)

DaisyW said:


> nice color! Do they have gels with the same color? Or popular gels


I think they do sell gel ones or some naked manicure named ones which are similar to that I'am guessing. I'am not sure what color selection they offer you would have to check out their website.I think they changed their website so you have to click on each color individually in a nail color selection chart.They dont have any sales for memorial day but you always get free items when you spend a certain amount there and the 3 free nail polish exclusive colors with your order when you spend a certain amount.

I wish I knew about them prior because at the beginning of 2016 they were giving away 5 free nail polishes any color you wanted all you had to pay for was shipping.Oh well maybe next new years they will do that promotion again.


----------



## linda37027 (May 31, 2016)

They do have a promotion going on. It is use coupon code SFUN and you can get any of the sunsets and seashells collection for BOGO and free shipping. This includes the gift sets. It ends today I think. I got the two mini sets. So it was 20.00 for both. I look forward to getting them.


----------

